# Works that will be 50 years old in 2013



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy New Year, TC folks!

As we enter 2013, I think it's interesting to witness music written/completed in 1963 (which, not too long ago, was once considered as 'new' contemporary classical music) attain the age of the Big Five-O! 

Please post the musical works in your collection which are turning 50.

Here's mine:

•	Luigi Dallapiccola's "Three Questions With Two Answers" (1962-1963)
•	Morton Feldman's "Christian Wolff in Cambridge"
•	Morton Feldman's "piano piece (to Philip Guston)
•	Morton Feldman's "Vertical Thoughts" (1 through 5)
•	Andre Jolivet's "Alla Rustica for Flute and Harp"
•	"Fine I" & "Fine II" by Jon Leifs
•	Maurice Karkoff's "Symphony No.4"
•	Marcel Landowski's "Concerto for Piano and Orchestra"
•	Toshiro Mayuzumi's "Essay for String Orchestra"
•	Olivier Messiaen's "Couleurs de la Cite Celeste"
•	Luigi Nono's "Canciones a Guiomar" (1962-1963)
•	Arne Nordheim's "Epitaffio"
•	Maurice Ohana's "Quatuor No.1"
•	Giacinto Scelsi's "Chukrum"
•	Giacinto Scelsi's "Hymnos"
•	Giacinto Scelsi's "String Quartet No.3"
•	Igor Stravinsky's "Abraham and Isaac"
•	Alexandre Tansman's "Cello Concerto"
•	Alexander Tcherepnin's "Piano Concerto No.5"
•	Ernst Toch's "Symphony No.5"
•	Ernst Toch's "Symphony No.6"
•	William Walton's "Variations on a Theme by Hindemith"
•	Isang Yun's "Garak"


A fun observation: H.M. Gorecki's "Three Pieces in the Old Style" and K. Penderecki's "Three Pieces in Antique Style" were both done in 1963. Both were by Polish composers who were born in 1933! 
Things that make you go ... "Hmmm ..." ... :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good thread, Prod. I'll be back.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't realise Scelsi had written string quartets. Well, now I know what's next on my "to get" list, thanks Prod.

As for the thread itself, I can't think of any off the top of my head, and I'm too lazy to go looking through my collection. Looking forward to seeing what else gets posted!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Panufnik's Sinfonia Sacra...also

Benjamin Britten – Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70, for guitar
Nikolai Karetnikov – Symphony No. 4
Francis Poulenc – Sept répons des ténèbres
Wang Xilin - Yunnan Tone Poem
Iannis Xenakis – Eonta

I cheated of course.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ffffffff just missed the 50th anniversary of Poulenc's clarinet and oboe sonatas, both composed in 1962.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

By a hair, The Barber Piano Concerto is fifty this year.

Off point... but Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire IS 100 years old, and Stravinsky's 'Le Sacre du Printemps' will be 100 in 2013.

My how time flies when you're having a good time 

[ADD: Steve Reich's 'Music for Eighteen Musicians' will be 38 years old....]


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I didn't realise Scelsi had written string quartets. Well, now I know what's next on my "to get" list, thanks Prod.


You're welcome.

Here's an image of the 2CD set I have on the Scelsi string quartets from the Salabert label:










_avaxhome_'s site has more info on this ... (if you're interested) ... :

http://avaxhome.ws/music/classical/wmsnemo_8_46.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Arnold*: Little Suite No. 4
Little Suite No 1 for Brass Band
*
Bacewicz*: Concerto No. 2 for Cello and Orchestra

*Berio*: _Passaggio - "messa in scena"_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra 
_ Sequenza II_ for harp

*Britten*: Cello Symphony

*Dutilleux*: _Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ 
Bergerie
_ San Francisco Night_, for voice and piano
*
Ginastera*: Violin Concerto
Piano Quintet

*Hovhaness*: Symphony No. 15

*Kabalevsky*: Rhapsody on a Theme of the Song _Schoolyears_, for piano and orchestra

*Khachaturian*: Concerto-Rhapsody for cello and orchestra

*Krenek*: _San Fernando Sequence_

_*Lutoslawski*: _Three Postludes for Orchestra
_ Trois poèmes d'Henri Michaux_

*Maderna*: Oboe Concerto
_ Music in two dimensions, for flute and magnetic tape_

_*Milhaud*: Meurtre d'un grand chef d'état_
_ Ode pour les morts des guerres_
_ Caroles_, Cantata for chorus and 4 instrumental groups
_ Pacem in terris_, Choral Symphony for alto, baritone, chorus and orchestra

*Penderecki*: Three Pieces in the Old Style 
*
Rawsthorne*: Elegiac Rhapsody for Strings
Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn & Bassoon
*
Schnittke*: Concerto No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra (revised)
Sonata No. 1 for violin and piano

*Walton*: _Suite from Henry V_
_ A Shakespeare Suite from Richard III_


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Britten's Cello Symphony is a big hit. How could all the lists have missed it???


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> *Maderna*: Oboe Concerto
> _ Music in two dimensions, for flute and magnetic tape_


Hi, Vaneyes.

I had forgotten that I'd gotten Bruno Maderna's 3 Oboe concerti (on the _col legno_ label) in 2012, and the info hadn't yet entered my spreadsheet data.

However, the concerto no.1 is being attributed to 1962 in the CD's notes. Anyways, it's 50 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

I could only find three:

Khachaturian: Concerto-Rhapsody for cello and orchestra (beaten by Vaneyes)

Shchedrin: Concerto for Orchestra No. 1 "Naughty Limericks" (first?)

Rodrigo: Sones en la giralda (Fantasia sevillana), for harp and chamber orchestra

I think Barber's PC was 1962, no?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

BPS said:


> I think Barber's PC was 1962, no?


That's right!

Samuel Barber's Piano Concerto won the Pulitzer Prize in 1963, but it was completed in 1962.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Not exactly on topic, but the 60th anniversary of *Ralph Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia antartica* falls on 14th January this year! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

*Ma and Pop Cavaradossi:* Cavaradossi


----------

